# Lapierre Spicy 2015 Rear Shock



## btj420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Looking for some help or insight into a new rear shock for my 2015 Lapierre Spicy with E:I Shock. To start off, the E:I shock works for the most part. However, I sometimes do not want my rear suspension completely locked out on pedaling. It can be harsh in some areas I want it to have an active suspension. I also understand all the settings and haven messed with the different sensitivity levels and manual modes. I'm looking for a rear shock that has a good pedaling platform that will fit my frame. From what I have read, my medium size frame won't fit any piggy back shocks. That leaves me with something like the Cane Creek DBAir IL. Seems to me that would be a pretty good fit as you can adjust low/high speed compression and low/high speed rebound. The climb switch is nice too as it firms up all the low speed adjustments but not completely locked out. From my experience, the Spicy doesn't have the best pedaling efficiency. That's okay as it's pretty plush on the down hill rocky stuff in my area.

1) has anyone run the DBAir IL on a Lapierre Spicy or comparable horst link suspension with not the best pedaling efficiency? 
2) Are there any other good non piggy back shocks that would give me the adjustability and some kind of pedaling platform? 

Hopefully the post wasn't too long and thanks for all your help.

Geoff


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have regular spicy 2016, non e suspension. I sent out shock to Avalanche suspension. Stock was bottoming out at any pressure and for climbing only full lock out worked well. Now I have great shock , no bottoming, running about 230 psi. Dont need lockout on climbs anymore, actually it doesnt have lockout, just most firm setting. Downside is long wait time. He does take into account specific frame behavior(linear or non linear travel etc)


----------

